# You ever send a bomb so big...



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

That you had to send it UPS?

11.0 lbs. Should arrive next Thursday... it takes a while to get it all the way to the east coast.

:chk:gn:chk:gn:chk:gn:chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> That you had to send it UPS?
> 
> 11.0 lbs. Should arrive next Thursday... it takes a while to get it all the way to the east coast.
> 
> :chk:gn:chk:gn:chk:gn:chk


*That's gonna leave a* (vstrom)*mark*.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Holy carp that's a big package!:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

vstrommark said:


> That you had to send it UPS?
> 
> 11.0 lbs. Should arrive next Thursday... it takes a while to get it all the way to the east coast.
> 
> :chk:gn:chk:gn:chk:gn:chk


 I sent one USPS close to that weight.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

18 pounds to Brent "Papichulo" a while back. Damn that was fun. :chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

slow and deadly, looking good Mark :ss makes me glad not to be on the east


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Now that's down right spooky - 11lbs????


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Eleven pounds of Ouch!!!:hn


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> 18 pounds to Brent "Papichulo" a while back. Damn that was fun. :chk


Yeah, delivered in a custom coffin, which was designed for me. I am still trying to dig myself out.

Mark, I am sure it is going to hurt. You gorillas up in the northwest do not mess around.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

holy crap.
11lbs????
someone's in for it


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Yeah, delivered in a custom coffin, which was designed for me. I am still trying to dig myself out.
> 
> Mark, I am sure it is going to hurt. You gorillas up in the northwest do not mess around.


We're sneaky and all the moss is great camouflage :chk


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow 11 lbs!!!! That's a monster!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> We're sneaky and all the moss is great camouflage :chk


I think PJ has a bunker of motars left over from Nam. He has pelted the piss out of me at least 8 times. Not to mention the bomb you launched on my ass:gn


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Mark isn't messing around! geez! That's huge!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

What could be in an 11 pound package?!?!

{imagination running wild}

Well, it could be....no, that's just crazy...it might be...no, that would be mean...you know...oh my God! 


Prayers sent out for the whole east coast...sorry.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I think PJ has a bunker of motars left over from Nam. He has pelted the piss out of me at least 8 times. Not to mention the bomb you launched on my ass:gn


What can I say... I watch a lot of Stallone movies and am a big fan of Clint Eastwood. The AK-47 makes a distinctive sound, did you know that?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

That is an AK 47, the preferred weapon of our enemies, it makes a distinctive sound when fired. :ss

I dont know where that is going but I sure as heck hope it doesnt land anywhere near me!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome. I like it!!!
Go big or go home, eh brother?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Lets hope it's headed *South East.

*Damn man who pi$$ed in your Wheaties? :BS 

Al


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That won't leave a mark....it'll leave a biggg hole!! :r:r


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! What did you send a lead brick?!?!? :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

MikeyC said:


> Wow! What did you send a lead brick?!?!? :r


Was going to send many back issues of MAD magazine, but I'd be lost without them :tu


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

4WheelVFR said:


> Holy carp that's a big package!:ss


Thats what she said...


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> What can I say... I watch a lot of Stallone movies and am a big fan of Clint Eastwood. The AK-47 makes a distinctive sound, did you know that?


I seem to recall that sound. Heard it way to often while on an extended vacation in Vietnam.


----------



## Wolfgang8810 (Jan 17, 2008)

in the dball vs wayner thread a 43 lb bomb was sent with stamps.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder if this coincides with that customs issue the OP was trying to get resolved ...


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Was going to send many back issues of MAD magazine, but I'd be lost without them :tu


Eh, after you've folded the cover and found the hidden picture what's the use in keeping them.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats like an A Bomb !!

Holy Moly......recepient beware !! :tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

USPS Flat Rate Box...cheapest way to ship. Don't let it hit you in the head.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I can hardly wait for the distruction:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That sounds very deadly!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

poor bastage has no idea what he's in for!!:r:r excellent work, Mark!!:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> That you had to send it UPS?
> 
> 11.0 lbs. Should arrive next Thursday... it takes a while to get it all the way to the east coast.


Currently in Hodgkins, Il. 592 miles to destination according to google maps. That information may help some sleep better Wednesday night.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Currently in Hodgkins, Il. 592 miles to destination according to google maps. That information may help some sleep better Wednesday night.


What's the touch down time of this bad boy? Based on your info last night it looks like a PA hit.

Al


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Will today be D-day?!?!?!? I am getting impatient! Who will be devastated?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, an 11 lb cigar. Just thinking about it makes me woozy. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> What's the touch down time of this bad boy? Based on your info last night it looks like a PA hit.
> 
> Al


or Tennessee


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> What's the touch down time of this bad boy? Based on your info last night it looks like a PA hit.
> 
> Al


Touchdown is tomorrow, Al. We'll see who it is when it lands!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Touchdown is tomorrow, Al. We'll see who it is when it lands!


No we won't. There won't be enough left to identify! :ss

Al


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Getting closer Changing trucks in Atlanta this afternoon. Delivery tomorrow! bwahahahahahaha :hn:chk:gn:gn:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

vstrommark said:


> Getting closer Changing trucks in Atlanta this afternoon. Delivery tomorrow! bwahahahahahaha :hn:chk:gn:gn:gn


 thats 718 miles


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

BigVito said:


> thats 718 miles


Oh rats, I got the distance wrong :hn

It's 778 from Hodgkins to destination...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

vstrommark said:


> Oh rats, I got the distance wrong :hn
> 
> It's 778 from Hodgkins to destination...


:r:r that changes alot. I'm in the clear for sure. :ss


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Bax said:


> Wow, an 11 lb cigar. Just thinking about it makes me woozy. :ss


Must be a fiver of those 192 RG jobs!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

we are almost there. :tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Papichulo said:


> we are almost there. :tu


 Brent, are you in the box and using a laptop? I think Mark got the weight wrong then


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Oh rats, I got the distance wrong :hn
> 
> It's 778 from Hodgkins to destination...


Well played my man!

Today is the day someone gets smacked with an 11 pounder. I hope it's not DBall because I wanna see pic's of this!

Al


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> we are almost there. :tu


Indeed we are ...

what the heck, let's see if the victim, er, recipient, is paying attention ...

The UPS tracking number is ... 1Z 0RW 506 03 5993 125 2

Athens, GA

hmmmm, wonder who lives there? :r:mn:mn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Could he be at the gym or teaching?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

taltos said:


> Could he be at the gym or teaching?


No one tell him. This is a little experiment to see if he is paying attention.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> No one tell him. This is a little experiment to see if he is paying attention.


Okay, I just spoke to the recipient on the phone. Suitably blown away but leaving town so we probably won't hear about it until next week.

This has been another successful episode of "Holy Chite, You Blew Up My Mailbox!", a Club Stogie production


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

And where does he think he is going?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> And where does he think he is going?


He said something about having both a life and a conference in Il :tu


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Okay, I just spoke to the recipient on the phone. Suitably blown away but leaving town so we probably won't hear about it until next week.
> 
> This has been another successful episode of "Holy Chite, You Blew Up My Mailbox!", a Club Stogie production


I was worried that maybe the mailman got a hernia trying to lift it and wasn't able to deliver it. :r


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Doesn't this just make you wanna shout "Take that sh!t B!tch!"


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

So i wanna c some pictures of this 11lb bomb. I figure a few days to pick up the pieces will be good.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

athomas2 said:


> So i wanna c some pictures of this 11lb bomb. I figure a few days to pick up the pieces will be good.


The recipient of this bomb is out of town for the weekend. He'll be back on Sunday or Monday. I hope he has an apartment to come back to! :r:r


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

BigVito said:


> Brent, are you in the box and using a laptop? I think Mark got the weight wrong then


Yeah I was in the box and I am now smoking his stash and drinking out of the milk carton. If I can only find a toothbrush....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Well ... fukk. Looks like The Professor has been taught a lesson by his favorite patent-busting friend from Stumptown. As I was walking home from teaching yesterday, Mark gave me a call and asked what I was doing. Told him I was walking home and going to leave for the weekend. Kindly suggesting that I check out my mail service, I hopped in the Geo and got that sucker up to top speed (27MPH, in case you were wondering), adn arrived at the UPS store. 

Throwing my back out getting the darned box into my car and then out of my car and into my apartment, I needed rest. But I was soooo damn curious. Cracked that 39 layers of packing tape with a hack saw to reveal a beautiful sight. In addition to an assortment of cigars (the Lusi is standing out in my mind; but I'll post a full list when I get back to GA), Mark sent not one ... not two ... but THREE BOTTLES of Oregon Pinot Noir. 

Fukk me. :dr :al :tu

Thanks for the smackdown, Mark and sorry for prolonging everyone's curiosity. I've been truly blown away and will seek my revenge in due time.  Pics will be taken and posted after I return back down south ... sometime Sunday or Monday.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

So where is the pictures..have i missed them of this 11lb bomb


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

What?!?  still no pics? Darrel, Darrel, DarreL :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

athomas2 said:


> So where is the pictures..have i missed them of this 11lb bomb


I fukked up and forgot to take one. :hn

Already smoked two of the cigars; but here's a complete list:

00 Hoyo du Prince
06 RASS
07 Party Lusitania (RIP -- could have sworn this was older than 07 ... just crazy)
07 Trini Reyes (RIP -- always a pleasure for me)

The wines? What can I say? Mmmmm...




























I'll leave it to Mark to say a word or two about these wines. All I know is that they're Oregon Pinots and from what he told me will be damned delicious. :dr :al

Thanks again, Mark!!!!! Revenge will be mine.... :bx


----------

